# best sources for Ti/Al bolts



## tsutaoka (Mar 4, 2005)

i'm thinking about upgrading bolts...what are the best sources to purchase?


----------



## CippoForLife (Oct 10, 2006)

torontocycles.com is a good bet.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

I haven't purchased anything yet, but I had these sources bookmarked:

http://www.tekbolt.com/titanium.asp
http://www.racebolts.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=623 
http://www.hyperbolts.com/catalog/index.php


----------



## tsutaoka (Mar 4, 2005)

awsome...thanks


----------



## tsutaoka (Mar 4, 2005)

CippoForLife said:


> torontocycles.com is a good bet.


CippoForLite I'm finding torontocycles has the best prices....have you had positive experiences with product quality + services?


----------



## pianopiano (Jun 4, 2005)

*May I recommend*

I've ordered bolts from this seller on ebay, with excellent results:

http://shop.ebay.ca/merchant/aeroquick_W0QQ_nkwZQQ_armrsZ1QQ_fromZ


----------



## CippoForLife (Oct 10, 2006)

Yes, had positive experiences...very good customer service, so I can definitely recommend them.

Mike


----------



## tsutaoka (Mar 4, 2005)

piano, piano and CippoForLife thank you both for the notes....


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

I've used Mettec in the past. Good prices, great service.

http://www.mettec.com/fasteners2.htm


----------



## tantra (Jan 8, 2008)

*Lightweight and Ti parts and bolts*

Stealth cycling is good: http://www.stealthcycling.com/. 
Also Toronto Cycles: http://www.torontocycles.com/ has good prices and selection.


----------



## IlikeBikes (Sep 15, 2007)

*Toronto Cycles* is awesome for Ti bolts, but he does on occasion forget a bolt or two in an order. I've ordered from him many a times. He'll anodize them in any color you want too.

*Tasty Nuts* has a great selection of alloy bolts with a really nice ano finish to them. I recommend these guys for your alloy. They have a decent selelction of Ti too. Only problem is they charge $15.00 S&H(they are in England? in think)
http://www.tastynuts.com/site/frames/frameset_shoponline.htm


----------



## tsutaoka (Mar 4, 2005)

Dr_John, tantra, and IlikeBikes thanks for the additional notes...


----------

